

Browser UI Problems, or Why I Use Chrome - cobychapple
http://blog.cobychapple.com/blog/2012/03/06/browser-ui-problems/

======
aggarwalachal
I think that Chrome does a fine job of making life easier for users. I agree
with everything you have mentioned in the post.

Another thing which chrome does nice is when you are closing tabs one after
another. The tabs resize in a manner that you have the close button of the
next tab right under your pointer. Therefore, there is no need to move your
cursor. Just click away. I find it particularly useful at various occasions.

